# SANTO DOMINGO | YOO Santo Domingo | 15 fl | U/C



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*YOO Santo Domingo*

PROPIETARIO: Grupo Zagalo CONTRATISTA GENERAL: BestInpro Group ARQUITECTURA: Antonio Segundo Imbert, Antonio Leon Gonzalez; Simples Arquitectura VISUALIZACIÓN: Cubico3D UBICACIÓN: Av. Gustavo Mejía Ricart esquina Calle Freddy Prestol

SOURCE: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/2017/08/02/yoosantodomingo/


----------

